# roomette with in-room toilet, does it smell?



## sleepybobcat (Jun 3, 2010)

I was checking out the prices for a trip from New York to the South... on the Silver Star or Meteor.

The trains has roomettes for two people... I noticed that it has an in-room toilet out in the open. 

I've no experience with this.... does it smell?  Seems kind of odd to have a toilet right there...

When one person uses it, should the other one leave the room? If it's a #2, won't it stink up

the room for a good while? 

Also, how does someone get to the top bunk in the roomette?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 3, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I was checking out the prices for a trip from New York to the South... on the Silver Star or Meteor.
> The trains has roomettes for two people... I noticed that it has an in-room toilet out in the open.
> 
> I've no experience with this.... does it smell?  Seems kind of odd to have a toilet right there...
> ...


I depends on what they had for lunch! :blink:

No seriously, it is weird. Unless you are particularly close to your travel mate, they should leave the room. It can smell for a bit, but the Viewliner sleepers have pretty good ventilation, so it won't smell for long. The toilet has a vaccume flush system, so there should be no 'residue' after flushing.



sleepybobcat said:


> Also, how does someone get to the top bunk in the roomette?
> Any advice appreciated!


To get to the top bunk, you put the toilet lid down, close the sink (it folds up), and use those two levels as steps. This is how they were designed and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not like having a toilet that close to my bed. However, the 3 times I have traveled in a Viewliner Roomette, smell was never an issue. Not even after a long sit down.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2010)

Toilet issue - I've only used the in roomette toilet to pee in & used the other communal toilet for the other.

Upper bunk - the trick is to wait til your roomie does the #2 & then sit on the toilet seat til it explodes sending you to the ceiling, grab the bunk brackets & hold on,LOL!!! :lol:  

RF

Seriously, it's easier than it looks


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Toilet issue - I've only used the in roomette toilet to pee in & used the other communal toilet for the other.


Communal toilet? Since Viewliners do not have public toilets, are you talking about a toilet in another car?


----------



## sleepybobcat (Jun 3, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> Communal toilet? Since Viewliners do not have public toilets, are you talking about a toilet in another car?


that's what I was thinking as well... the in-room toilet should be reserved for #1 only.

#2 should be done in a public toilet elsewhere.... but do passengers have have access

to other cars?

my travel mate just remarked that the only other place that has in-room toilets are prison cells... 

(and even prison cell toilets are at leat several feet away from the bed)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL,

Sorry I was thinking Superliners with shared toilets & showers.

RF


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 3, 2010)

The roomette toilet was designed for privacy, at least for one person!!!! Not too many people feel comfortable watching another do his/her business but I'm sure that there are a few exceptions.

As long as the head side of the bed isn't on the same side as the toilet you should be OK. You could always bring a can of Lysol onboard to disinfect everything but roomettes with toilets are nothing new. They have been used on sleepers going back as far as the 1950's.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 3, 2010)

I travel in roomettes on Viewliners quite often and I like the convenience of an in-room toilet. Most of the time, I travel alone, so the roomate issue does not exist. The way the beds are configured, the toilet is at your feet, not your head, so it is not like you are sleeping next to a toilet.

The smell has never bothered me - even when sharing the roomette with a man. :lol:

I have seen people traveling together that are not "close" friends and usually one of them stands outside or goes to the lounge when the other is using the facilities. This is especially common when a mother and grown son or daughter and father are traveling together.

I think it sounds worse than it is. For me, it sure beats having to get dressed in the middle of the night and find a "public" toilet.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 3, 2010)

It never bothers me. Because there is no smell. But I always bring a can of Air Freshener just in case.

Steve


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

If sleeping on the bottom bunk and you male roommate needs to go, hopefully their aim is good! Not to mention potential splatter.

Course, the times I have been in a Viewliner, the public toilets were horribly dirty.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 3, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> The roomette toilet was designed for privacy, at least for one person!!!! Not too many people feel comfortable watching another do his/her business but I'm sure that there are a few exceptions.As long as the head side of the bed isn't on the same side as the toilet you should be OK. You could always bring a can of Lysol onboard to disinfect everything but roomettes with toilets are nothing new. They have been used on sleepers going back as far as the 1950's.



Actually preAmtrak roomettes go back to the late 30's but on a small small scale. Theybegin being constructed a lot in the late 40's.'

Of note, though, these original pre Amtrak roomettes only slept one person, the toilet was cleverly disguised so no problem. I do recall they had an in room fan to turn on to help get rid of the odor.Of couse in those days the toilet emptied out onto the tracks.


----------



## rosemary (Jun 3, 2010)

pennyk said:


> I travel in roomettes on Viewliners quite often and I like the convenience of an in-room toilet. Most of the time, I travel alone, so the roomate issue does not exist. The way the beds are configured, the toilet is at your feet, not your head, so it is not like you are sleeping next to a toilet.
> The smell has never bothered me - even when sharing the roomette with a man. :lol:
> 
> I have seen people traveling together that are not "close" friends and usually one of them stands outside or goes to the lounge when the other is using the facilities. This is especially common when a mother and grown son or daughter and father are traveling together.
> ...


get dressed in the middle of the night and find a public toilet??? i don't think so !!, something seriousley wrong, if human beings cannot wander off to the loo dressed in night attire, i did last year, no one blinks an eye lid !! don't be such a prude, have a sence of adventure. a curtious "good evening" works wonders , well it did for me, but then i am a pretty blonde, with a smile to die for, so the conductor said!!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > The roomette toilet was designed for privacy, at least for one person!!!! Not too many people feel comfortable watching another do his/her business but I'm sure that there are a few exceptions.As long as the head side of the bed isn't on the same side as the toilet you should be OK. You could always bring a can of Lysol onboard to disinfect everything but roomettes with toilets are nothing new. They have been used on sleepers going back as far as the 1950's.
> ...


I don't really consider the Amtrak "roomette" to be a direct descendant of the traditional RR roomette.

The RR roomettes were ALWAYS private accomodations for ONE person alone with toilet facilities. Yes they had their own toilet, but only person wasn't using it, so having your travelling partner pants down doing number 2 right in front of you at 3 am was not an issue. There was no partner.

When what is now the Amtrak "roomette" was first introduced, even on the Viewliner, it's name was "Economy Bedroom" and was always designed for two people. Then, as the price showed very little "economy" in the "Economy Bedroom", they changed that to "Standard Bedroom". That got confused with the "Delux Bedroom".

It was only a few years ago that they started marketing that accomodation as a "roomette" and the "delux bedroom" simply as a bedroom. It is clearer and less confusing from a sales standpoint. From a design standpoint, they simply never were "roomettes".

Unlike Superliners or 10-6s (the standard heritage sleeper for Amtrak), there is no communal toilet in a Viewliner.


----------



## daveyb99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Smell? Who cares, it is a bad idea and needs to be scrapped.

Thats right, I do not like the in-room option. The sink is viable, but the toilet, well, that will deter me from picking a viewliner sleeper.

I know some do favor this floorplan, but I could almost certainly say the entire toilet/sink combo is NEVER cleaned or sanitized between riders. Now, I know the same is likely for the community bathrooms on the Superliners, but at least those facilities ARE NOT WITHIN INCHES OF WHERE I WILL SLEEP.

If AMTRAK never buys another sleeper with this layout (excpetion is bedrooms, which can be rinsed easily by the passenger if so desired) I would not lose sleep.


----------



## spot1181 (Jun 3, 2010)

Travelling with Ms. Spot, I always am assigned the upper bunk. But I always have my invention with me-- Mr.Spot's PeeBottle. It solves the problem of having to climb down, plus I fall back to sleep faster. I've been working on the "Ms. Spot PeeBottle" and the

"All Spot PooBucket" , but there is not enough headroom to sit up. I'm working on it though.


----------



## nferr (Jun 3, 2010)

Well the Viewliner toilet is definitely super convenient if you're traveling solo. Much better than trekking down to a public rstroom in the middle of the night. And even in the sleepers those public restrooms get pretty nasty after a while. I'll take the Viewliner private toilet and sink anyday. And the few times I've traveled with my wife one of us just leaves the room to give the other one some privacy. You have to leave the room anyway to use the public restroom. And no, I've never noticed any odors and I've traveled a lot on Viewliners.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jun 3, 2010)

OK, this is WAY more information than I need!

However, I didn't know the roomettes had toilets and sinks. I thought just the bedrooms did.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> OK, this is WAY more information than I need!
> However, I didn't know the roomettes had toilets and sinks. I thought just the bedrooms did.


Only on Viewliners. Superliners roomettes don't have them, only Superliner bedrooms. So that's probably what you are thinking of.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 3, 2010)

rosemary said:


> get dressed in the middle of the night and find a public toilet??? i don't think so !!, something seriousley wrong, if human beings cannot wander off to the loo dressed in night attire, i did last year, no one blinks an eye lid !! don't be such a prude, have a sence of adventure. a curtious "good evening" works wonders , well it did for me, but then i am a pretty blonde, with a smile to die for, so the conductor said!!


I would say that depends on what you wear at night. I am perpetually overheating in my bedroom at home at 69°, so I sleep with just underpants. I sincerely doubt people would have no problem with me walking around in my briefs. Now, if I wore PJs, it would be a different story, obviously.



daveyb99 said:


> I know some do favor this floorplan, but I could almost certainly say the entire toilet/sink combo is NEVER cleaned or sanitized between riders. Now, I know the same is likely for the community bathrooms on the Superliners, but at least those facilities ARE NOT WITHIN INCHES OF WHERE I WILL SLEEP.


You know, somewhere, sometime, people started becoming germ-o-phobic. What the heck do you consider "sanitized"? Spraying it with Lysol kills 99.9% of germs. However, within hours of its use that .1% of the strongest germs present are back and reproducing and probably filling the room to the point where they become concerned with carrying capacity.

As for the germs being within inches of where I sleep... well, my feet are on the end of the bed near the toilet. I'm sure you've never stepped in crap before. Most people have, its one of the joys of pet ownership- the finding of a present with your foot in the middle of the night. So who cares?

And as for the physical surface you sleep on, they don't need to sanitize it. They call the process of cleaning it "changing the sheets". Which they do after every run, trust me.

Everyday, in every way, we come in contact with millions, billions of germs. It is my experience that, outside of washing your hands sometimes, there is not much you can do to significantly affect your contracting illness from them.

So what you're getting down to isn't cleanliness, sanitation, or safety. Its simply your ew factor. And getting all ew over things is what we call childish.


----------



## daveyb99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> So what you're getting down to isn't cleanliness, sanitation, or safety. Its simply your ew factor. And getting all ew over things is what we call childish.


Dude, don't bother trying to lecture me on what you think that I said or what you think my 'ew' factor might be.

My statement is nothing more than someone less cleanly might not take time to clean up after themselves and most certainly AMTRAK does not. That creates an issue for some.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 4, 2010)

daveyb99 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're getting down to isn't cleanliness, sanitation, or safety. Its simply your ew factor. And getting all ew over things is what we call childish.
> ...


Take a chill pill.


----------



## mercedeslove (Jun 4, 2010)

spot1181 said:


> Travelling with Ms. Spot, I always am assigned the upper bunk. But I always have my invention with me-- Mr.Spot's PeeBottle. It solves the problem of having to climb down, plus I fall back to sleep faster. I've been working on the "Ms. Spot PeeBottle" and the "All Spot PooBucket" , but there is not enough headroom to sit up. I'm working on it though.



I seriously hope this Mr. Spot PeeBottle has a cover. Otherwise once you fall asleep you might get a rude awakening.

and I will pass on ordering the PooBucket, sorry.


----------



## mercedeslove (Jun 4, 2010)

pennyk said:


> I think it sounds worse than it is. For me, it sure beats having to get dressed in the middle of the night and find a "public" toilet.



Unless you are the lady who asked if she could wear a doily at night and then to the dining car in the morning, there is no need to get dressed. PJ's are cool. Think of it as one giant moving sleep over. Only there is no acne, no truth or dare, and spin the bottle might not work to well.

Ok so it wasn't an actual doily she wanted to wear, but close enough.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 4, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I've no experience with this.... does it smell?  Seems kind of odd to have a toilet right there...


From my experience, no. IMHO, its because it works on a vacuum, and any smells are sucked away too.

Personally, I much much rather have my own toilet, than share one with a bunch of pigs. I have seen what the toilet in coach looks like after long trip. At least if I keep my own private toilet clean, it stays clean for my entire trip.



sleepybobcat said:


> When one person uses it, should the other one leave the room?


Yea, I go for a walk... check out the scenery in other parts of the car and train.

IMHO, it is quite like having a master bath at home, and how a couple chooses to share, or to not share, it at the same time.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 4, 2010)

According to my research the in-room toilet was designed primarily to offer privacy and accomodate those that sleep in the nude.


----------



## sueb (Jun 4, 2010)

The accessible bedroom on Superliners also has an out in the open toilet and sink, although the toilet is about 2 1/2 ft away from the bed. I greatly appreciated the in-room facilities when traveling with my handicapped adult son. I can't leave him unattended to go use a toilet elsewhere in the train and he can't use the toilet without assistance, so in-room toilet was much easier for us to handle. Didn't notice any smells or residue problems over 2 and 3 day trips. I guess I'm just used to a lack of bathroom privacy. It sure beats taking my son into a shopping mall ladies' room handicapped stall with me while I get the evil eye from the others using the place.


----------



## rosemary (Jun 4, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> rosemary said:
> 
> 
> > get dressed in the middle of the night and find a public toilet??? i don't think so !!, something seriousley wrong, if human beings cannot wander off to the loo dressed in night attire, i did last year, no one blinks an eye lid !! don't be such a prude, have a sence of adventure. a curtious "good evening" works wonders , well it did for me, but then i am a pretty blonde, with a smile to die for, so the conductor said!!
> ...


pop a pair of pj bottoms in the overnight bag,


----------



## rosemary (Jun 4, 2010)

mercedeslove said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I think it sounds worse than it is. For me, it sure beats having to get dressed in the middle of the night and find a "public" toilet.
> ...


absolutley!! fun, fun, fun,!!!! there is quite a comfy feeling passing someone in the corridor wearing pj's or a nighty, u feel like you have known each other for years, makes u want to giggle !!!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jun 4, 2010)

And braid each others hair and tell ghost stories!


----------



## mercedeslove (Jun 5, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> And braid each others hair and tell ghost stories!



How could I forget all those!

who wants a makeover!?!


----------



## Trainut (Jun 5, 2010)

On the EB a year ago, in a bed room, the SA gave out a printed sheet with quite a few tips on riding in a sleeper. One of the tips pertains to this thread, it said "After doing a #2 PLEASE do a double flush."

Gets the smell out immediately, and then you get the paper work done.


----------



## sleepybobcat (Jun 5, 2010)

Trainut said:


> Gets the smell out immediately, and then you get the paper work done.



what paper work???


----------



## rosemary (Jun 5, 2010)

rosemary said:


> mercedeslove said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


hubby has just said, why do people get embarresed walking around a train corriador in the middle of the night, when they are quite happy to sit round a swimming pool or on the beach in far skimpier spedos than underwear!!!


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 5, 2010)

rosemary said:


> rosemary said:
> 
> 
> > mercedeslove said:
> ...


Proper mode of dress is done to follow the protocol of the activity that you are engaged in. If you are on a public beach of course the attire will be minimal. However, do you really want to walk the halls of a sleeper at 3 AM solo in a bikini? It could present a salety issue if you happen to cross paths with someone who is unbalanced. Wearing full length PJ's as you head to the restroom should be OK but its a good idea to forget the "baby dolls".


----------



## GAT (Jun 5, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> Trainut said:
> 
> 
> > Gets the smell out immediately, and then you get the paper work done.
> ...


Just make sure you use two-ply paper so you can keep a copy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Darwinian (Jun 5, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I was checking out the prices for a trip from New York to the South... on the Silver Star or Meteor.
> The trains has roomettes for two people... I noticed that it has an in-room toilet out in the open.
> 
> I've no experience with this.... does it smell?  Seems kind of odd to have a toilet right there...
> ...


Geez, Louise, after reading some of these posts, I wonder how humans ever evolved to our present state, whatever that is...

Green-Maned Lion said it all: Take a chill pill!!! (Unless it gives you the runs, of course!) hee hee hee


----------



## alanh (Jun 6, 2010)

The room is pretty small and the airflow from the A/C is pretty high, so the air in the room gets blown out pretty quickly. It's more of a problem in the bedrooms which have enclosed toilets.

And in the immortal works of Adam Savage, "There's poo everywhere!" _Mythbusters_ has done several segments on bacterial contamination (toothbrushes, floors, household items). In all of them they found fecal coliform bacteria all over. Just wash your hands frequently and you'll be fine.


----------

